# Sammy Time Again  (Pulled Beef & Pork)



## Bearcarver (Dec 5, 2018)

*Sammy Time Again * (Beef & Pork) Pic Heavy!


Got a 3 pound Chuck Roast Sliced from my Sous Vide Supreme, and most of it was saved for some Sammies.
Also I used a little more Pulled Pork from my Smoker for a couple more Sammies.

*So let’s get started:  *
First I started with some Awesome Fork Tender Chucky slices, and Nuked them a bit for my Hot Roast Beef Sammy, with gravy.
This was a Super Roast Beef Sammy, and the meat was still mighty Tender after Nuking.

Then the next night, I heated some more slices in my toaster oven, and made a Hot Beef Sammy with Cheese & Horseradish Sauce.
The slices of Tender Beef toughened up pretty bad from heating them in my Toaster Oven, but the flavor was still Great.

Then the next night, I heated up some leftover Smoked Pulled Pork with some AuJus, and put it in a couple of rolls with some of Mrs Bear’s Special Sauce, and a bunch of squirts of Frank’s Hot Sauce.

Dang I Love these Sammies!!!


Thanks for Stopping by,

Bear

Leftover slices of Beef from that Last Chucky I did in my Sous Vide Supreme @ 138° for 30 hours:







I always start out with a little gravy under & on top of the bottom slice of bread:






Then a bunch of pieces of Sliced Beef stacked on the bread:






Then Gravy, the top slice of bread, and more Gravy to top it all off:






*Then the next Night:*
Some Horseradish Sauce on a small steak roll:






Heated up some Beef slices in my Toaster Oven (Bad Idea):






Spread the Beef on the Roll:






Some Cheese, and Nuke until Melted (about 30 seconds):
Note: The Toaster Oven really toughened up the Tender SV'd Beef.






*Third Night:*
Thaw out some Smoked Pulled Pork & put in a bowl (and thaw some AuJus):






Add 4 tsp of AuJust "Gel" to the top of the Pork, and Nuke to Heat:






Squirt a bunch of Frank's Red Hot on the Rolls:






Fill the Roll with heated Pork & some of Mrs Bear's Sauce:






Close 'em up & Chow Down!!  Yum!!


----------



## gary s (Dec 5, 2018)

It all looks really good  Nice Job Bear   BTW   would you run a sandwich or two down here to me I'm hungry ??

Gary


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 5, 2018)

Three meals of Deliciousness!
YUM!
If I had to pick a favorite I think it would be the Horseradish and Cheese.
But that would probably change if I tasted Mrs. Bears Sauce. :rolleyes:

Looks like great Bear Food!


----------



## tropics (Dec 5, 2018)

Brother you are making them sandwiches look mighty tasty and I just finished eating. LIKES
Richie


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 5, 2018)

You must have had a lg chucky, because there is no way there would have been that much left after our initial setting. :)


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 5, 2018)

And I'm sitting here  eating spaghetti, just not fair


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 5, 2018)

gary s said:


> It all looks really good  Nice Job Bear   BTW   would you run a sandwich or two down here to me I'm hungry ??
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
Too far for me to run these days!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 5, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> *Sammy Time Again * (Beef & Pork) Pic Heavy!
> 
> 
> Got a 3 pound Chuck Roast Sliced from my Sous Vide Supreme, and most of it was saved for some Sammies.
> ...



Waiting for Mrs. Bear to come on here and share her special sauce recipe.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Dec 5, 2018)

I’ll take two of those gravy sammies!  Like very much!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 5, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Three meals of Deliciousness!
> YUM!
> If I had to pick a favorite I think it would be the Horseradish and Cheese.
> But that would probably change if I tasted Mrs. Bears Sauce. :rolleyes:
> ...



Thank You Sonny!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




tropics said:


> Brother you are making them sandwiches look mighty tasty and I just finished eating. LIKES
> Richie



Thank You Richie!!
And Thanks for the Like too.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm asking my family for a SV attachment for the Instant Pot for X-mas! I keeping looking at Bear's SV stuff and get hangry! LOL!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 6, 2018)

As usual, everything looks delicious!!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2018)

Winterrider said:


> You must have had a lg chucky, because there is no way there would have been that much left after our initial setting. :)



Thank You!!

Bear




smokerjim said:


> And I'm sitting here  eating spaghetti, just not fair



Thank You Jim!!
I'll bet that Spaghetti is Mighty Tasty!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2018)

Derek717 said:


> Waiting for Mrs. Bear to come on here and share her special sauce recipe.




It's not a real fancy thing---I'll have to drag it out of her one of these days.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 6, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> It's not a real fancy thing---I'll have to drag it out of her one of these days.
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear



Please do. I enjoy trying new sauces.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 6, 2018)

As always great looking sammies there.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2018)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> *I’ll take two of those gravy sammies! * Like very much!




Thank You Coach!!
That's Funny---When I was a Kid that was what I always ordered if we stopped at a Restaurant.
Then when my Son was a Kid, that's what he always ordered too. We still love Hot Roast Beef Sammies with Gravy!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I'm asking my family for a SV attachment for the Instant Pot for X-mas! I keeping looking at Bear's SV stuff and get hangry! LOL!




That's Great Tom!!!
For your first SV, I recommend the Eye Round, and second would be the Chuck Roast.
I got those 2 nailed down---They're Awesome!!
An Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 6, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great Tom!!!
> For your first SV, I recommend the Eye Round, and second would be the Chuck Roast.
> I got those 2 naked down---They're Awesome!!
> An Thanks for the Like.
> ...


Me and my dad were just discussing this. We're sure some thing will go on sale :) And SV is mighty attractive as an option thanks to your posts with it!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> As usual, everything looks delicious!!
> Al




Thank You Al !!
Appreciate the comment & the Like.

Bear


----------



## xray (Dec 7, 2018)

That roast beef sandwich with gravy is me all day!

I’ll order that with a side of cheese fries.

Like.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2018)

Derek717 said:


> Waiting for Mrs. Bear to come on here and share her special sauce recipe.



Hi Derek,
Well, like I said it's nothing really special.
Mrs Bear made it the first time because we didn't care for the store bought BBQ sauces.
They all seem to be too strong, and hide the taste of the Meat itself.
So she basically uses Ketchup & a few other things to tone down the Store bought sauces.
I personally think it's a little too sweet, but she likes it right the way it is.
I also add some Frank's Hot Sauce most of the time to whatever I'm using it on.
Here it is:
*Mrs. Bear’s Sweet Smoky BBQ Sauce*
1 Cup Ketchup.
1 Cup Favorite Store Bought BBQ Sauce.
1/2 Cup Brown Sugar.
1 TBS Apple Cider Vinegar.
1 tsp Liquid Smoke.

Stir & Heat it long enough to cause the Brown Sugar to dissolve.

*Note: *She doesn't always use the same Store bought Bbq sauce in the mix. This is why the color is sometimes darker than other times.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 7, 2018)

Bear you keep putting out those sammies and my stomach keeps expanding. I love a good sandwich. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## disco (Dec 7, 2018)

You're killing me! Super Sandwich maker!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> As always great looking sammies there.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Me and my dad were just discussing this. We're sure some thing will go on sale :) And SV is mighty attractive as an option thanks to your posts with it!




Thank You Tom!!
I'm always Glad to hear when my Step by Steps are coming in Handy for others!!

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 7, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Tom!!
> I'm always Glad to hear when my Step by Steps are coming in Handy for others!!
> 
> Bear


I treat them as an ironclad assured source of information that won't lead you astray if you read and listen :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 8, 2018)

xray said:


> That roast beef sandwich with gravy is me all day!
> 
> I’ll order that with a side of cheese fries.
> 
> Like.




Oh Yeah--Gotta love the Hot Roast Beef with Gravy. I always liked Cheese Fries too, but then I tried Gravy on my Fries too, when having HRB w Gravy. Gotta try that.

And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Dec 8, 2018)

Love the gravy fries!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 8, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Bear you keep putting out those sammies and my stomach keeps expanding. I love a good sandwich.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
That's OK---Getting Cold up there--Gotta Eat More Sammies for Fuel!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 8, 2018)

disco said:


> You're killing me! Super Sandwich maker!




Thank You Mister Disco!!
I Love Sammies. Carried 1 or 2 in a lunch box from First Grade until I retired.:)
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 9, 2018)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> Love the gravy fries!



You bet !!
Always order a little extra gravy if you get Fries with it.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 9, 2018)

@tallbm  Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 9, 2018)

@DrewJ ---And Thanks for the Like, Drew.

Bear


----------

